# Nance's and Lunker's new litter-now w/pix 1/26



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's Nance just prior to throwing her litter. There were nine noisy little eekers born on Sunday afternoon.

I'll have pix of the babies as soon as there is something other than pink to see. I noted that a few have red eyes, so I'd not be surprised if I have either PEW or red eyed white and blue. The grandpa was an jumbo PEW.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on the litter! I love her markings, she's so pretty, look forward to seeing the babes


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! It's impatient around here right now; two or three days before I can see the colors and markings.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't wait any longer; you can see the hints of colors and markings now on these fat little oinkers. It looks like I got a wide assortment of tris/splashed in this litter.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh my, such fat little wigglers.
The one closet to the bottom on the second picture, almost looks like it's one solid color.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are probably a couple that are very heavily marked with splashing or a combo of splashing and tricolor patches. I'm hoping for some nice curvy markings and wild marbling and swathes of blue, lilac,and silver. I'm also hoping for some red eyed blue and white; what I used to call my Fourth of July mousies.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Oh wow, in the first pic, she's just gorgeous! It's so much fun seeing what beautiful mice you have


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it's true; I'm a bit obsessed with my blue tris and actually have new pix from a half hour ago. It looks like I have a a couple of nicely marked tris, a number of splashed, a possible PEW or RES, a blue self...


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

They're adorable!! <3

Very pretty, too. They're going to be lovely mice. Momma is stunning.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

MtF: Thanks.

Nance is a pretty good looking girlie, although I'd like to see stronger tails in this line. There's always something that needs improving when you are working from pet store and reptile shop stock. While I have had some input of show stock, there are some litters that just don't quite live up to expectations. I'm not looking for bigger ears, but I do like strong tails, as I consider that to be indicative of general fitness. These babies look healthy, in general, but the tails are nothing to write home about.

I'll be happy just to see a couple in this litter that aren't agouti, blue agouti, lilac agouti, chinchilla, etc., but just blue, lilac, silver...that's the reason for the photos; I can blow them up and try to see if there is any trace of brown on them; at least that's one reason, the other is so I can share my obsession.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, it's amazing how many things you can see with a camera that you can't with your eyes. Must be a trick of the light, are a trick of a camera picture being complete STILL or something. :lol: As always, deeply jealous of your beautiful mice.


----------

